# RDA help



## Mollie (20/2/19)

Hi I need some advise I got the drop dead but I'm maybe looking to get another rda or rta
I battle alot with the build on the drop dead
Sometimes the flavour is excellent and sometimes there is nothing
Any suggestions on what to get for a simple dual or single coil set up

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## vicTor (20/2/19)

pulse v2

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Mollie (20/2/19)

vicTor said:


> pulse v2


Is that a rda? 

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mollie (20/2/19)

Thanks I looking at the review now from Mike vapes 

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (20/2/19)

Pulse V2

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mollie (20/2/19)

I bought the drop dead because every vape shop I stopped at told its the top rda last year but I also got two wasp Nanos and the flavour is good but too small for me

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (20/2/19)

Are you looking for a single or dual coil RDA/RTA. High or lower Ohm build ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mollie (20/2/19)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> Are you looking for a single or dual coil RDA/RTA. High or lower Ohm build ?


Dual rda that can build a single as well I'm looking at rta maybe cause I drive alot and sometimes not juice on me than in the dripper when I refill lol

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (20/2/19)

Why don't you take a look at the Tauren Beest 24mm RTA. It has had good reviews, particularly from @KZOR . Take a look at this video.



You can get it from http://satovape.co.za/atomizers.html for R 450.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## cgs (20/2/19)

try position the coils with the center (of coil) in line with the top row airflow so the bottom flow goes underneath a little.
The coils will sit quite high so don't stick your tongue out 
Worked well for me but it's still a "meh" RDA. Glad I picked it up on sale.

That Pulse looks awesome, my next purchase.


----------



## Mollie (20/2/19)

cgs said:


> try position the coils with the center (of coil) in line with the top row airflow so the bottom flow goes underneath a little.
> The coils will sit quite high so don't stick your tongue out
> Worked well for me but it's still a "meh" RDA. Glad I picked it up on sale.
> 
> That Pulse looks awesome, my next purchase.


Did that on weekend awesome flavor then after my first rewick flavor gone 

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## cgs (20/2/19)

oh bugger 

Think of it this way: 1 pack a day = R40 X ±30 days in a month = R1200ish.
Get another RDA/RTA. At least that's how I'm justifying it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (20/2/19)

Why you want to drip the whole day? Just get a squonker with a recurve. Recurve single coil, easy build and will probably beat most dual coils for flavour.

Or just get this https://www.ecigssa.co.za/vandy-vape-pulse-bf-80w-box-mod-g-r-1.t57202/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mollie (20/2/19)

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> Why you want to drip the whole day? Just get a squonker with a recurve. Recurve single coil, easy build and will probably beat most dual coils for flavour.
> 
> Or just get this https://www.ecigssa.co.za/vandy-vape-pulse-bf-80w-box-mod -g-r-1.t57202/


A friend got one and he also say the flavor is not so good than from a dripper

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mollie (20/2/19)

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> Why you want to drip the whole day? Just get a squonker with a recurve. Recurve single coil, easy build and will probably beat most dual coils for flavour.
> 
> Or just get this https://www.ecigssa.co.za/vandy-vape-pulse-bf-80w-box-mod-g-r-1.t57202/


But I think it's personal taste and what works the best for you

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (20/2/19)

The vaper said:


> A friend got one and he also say the flavor is not so good than from a dripper
> 
> Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


Maybe Im confused, but an rda is a dripper, a squonk mod just fill juice from bottom of the rda, so whether you fill the same rda from bottom witj squonk or drip from top, it cant change the flavour


----------



## Mollie (20/2/19)

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> Maybe Im confused, but an rda is a dripper, a squonk mod just fill juice from bottom of the rda, so whether you fill the same rda from bottom witj squonk or drip from top, it cant change the flavour


Don't know haven't used a squonk before just going what people tells me yesterday also at a vape shop the guy told me the geekvape Zeus rta is better than the drop dead don't know what's true or false 

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vilaishima (20/2/19)

The vaper said:


> Don't know haven't used a squonk before just going what people tells me yesterday also at a vape shop the guy told me the geekvape Zeus rta is better than the drop dead don't know what's true or false
> 
> Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


It is just opinion. There are so many factors and preferences that influence your experience with an atomizer.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Mollie (20/2/19)

Vilaishima said:


> It is just opinion. There are so many factors and preferences that influence your experience with an atomizer.


True think I'm gonna start looking for a new mod and rta in a month or two for now just gonna play around with my drop dead

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## vicTor (20/2/19)

The vaper said:


> Is that a rda?
> 
> Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk



yip

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Room Fogger (20/2/19)

The vaper said:


> True think I'm gonna start looking for a new mod and rta in a month or two for now just gonna play around with my drop dead
> 
> Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


Great decision, now you give yourself some time to get used to what you have, and time to read up and look at reviews on some vape gear and the different styles.

In the end it’s a personal choice and preference, so think of what you want from your vaping experience, talk to as many vapers/vape shops as you want to see what their opinions are on your wants and learn from them. Good luck in finding your perfect place in vaping, and many happy clouds to you.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Faheem777 (20/2/19)

vicTor said:


> pulse v2



Quite interested in this one, how you finding it so far? Are you using it in dual or single coil? Flavour compared to the recurve?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mollie (20/2/19)

On my way home I stopped at OG vape in menlyn and bought the Zeus rta still needs some training on wicking lol

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vicTor (20/2/19)

Faheem777 said:


> Quite interested in this one, how you finding it so far? Are you using it in dual or single coil? Flavour compared to the recurve?



hi, I really enjoyed it, used it only in single mode, but sadly had to let it go when I sold the kit, I'm on the hunt for another urgently I miss it so much

for me, it beat the Recurve by a long shot

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Faheem777 (20/2/19)

vicTor said:


> hi, I really enjoyed it, used it only in single mode, but sadly had to let it go when I sold the kit, I'm on the hunt for another urgently I miss it so much
> 
> for me, it beat the Recurve by a long shot



Wow, crap, now I must get one lol

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## vicTor (20/2/19)

Faheem777 said:


> Wow, crap, now I must get one lol



ask this man @MuhammedKhan31 what he thinks

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Room Fogger (20/2/19)

@The vaper and @Faheem777 , Here’s something to start with with the wicking, the Zeus is a flavour Monster!

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/if-you-were-going-to-buy-an-rta.t46608/page-2#post-631458

I know there is one where the curl the tails into the tank channel, but you search for that one, wil give you some interesting reading to do while you do it. Enjoyment is coming your way big time.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Mollie (21/2/19)

Wicking is done and flavor good so far still needs some adjustments on wattage






Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## wmrigney (14/8/19)

For me I find that placing the coils high up and towards the center in the drop dead gives the most flavor. The RDA I get the most flavor from though is the Mesh Pro with all the air holes open. 

Sent from my EML-L29 using Tapatalk


----------

